# What I'm working on now



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

So a week ago I was faced with the prospect of what I should compose next. And after reading a call for scores that would be for high school singers to be part of a three day honors choir festival at a small college it hit me that I had no such piece.

Now I don't write a whole lot of vocal or choral works as finding public domain text that inspires me is tough; but I thought what if I could find a humorous poem and then gear the technique to decent high school choristers? Well I came across good old Lewis Carroll and at first his "*Lobster-Quadrille*" seemed extremely easy to set, but I found that many composers had already done that and quite well to boot, so I looked further at his poetry and found one called "*A Strange Wild Song*".

With a title like that, I had no choice but to be as much as I could "_strange and wild_" without being so extreme as to turn off performers and audiences. That was one challenge as well as dealing with a strophic text that demands a strophic musical form, but now except for a coda which is going to have a repeating "fade-away" ending it's all written.

Hmm, after a few more days of touch-up what am I going to compose next???


----------

